# Carbon stems and handlebars... worth it?



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

In my experience, they are not worth the hassle.

At the beginning of the season, I purchased a carbon stem and carbon bar. While they've been working just fine, I don't see any particular feature I can point to that makes them clearly superior to alloy components. In fact, I see several drawbacks. First of all, they're a pain to install as you have to be extremely careful with torque settings and they require assembly paste (adding another step). Secondly, use of carbon bars basically prevents you from using clip-ons (for a TT or tri). Thirdly, while the setup seems plenty durable for anything they encounter while riding, the bars clearly don't seem as impact resistant as an alloy setup. Lastly, they're really no lighter than a similar priced alloy setup.

Overall, I loathe ever having to adjust or "tinker" with my bars and stem and I miss being able to use clip-ons. Add the incremental cost of the components and I won't be buying this type of set-up again. There may be a reason why very few pro mechanics ever use carbon bars and stems.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I like that carbon bars get rid of the road buzz and that reverb affect when hitting a bump. 

Put that with my 25mm tires and I'm happier.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Hiro11 said:


> First of all, they're a pain to install as you have to be extremely careful with torque settings and they require assembly paste (adding another step).


You don't _need_ assembly paste, and being careful with your torque is a good idea in any case, and doesn't really add work. Just don't be a klutz.



Hiro11 said:


> Secondly, use of carbon bars basically prevents you from using clip-ons (for a TT or tri).


Not true. Pretty much all manufacturers sell bars that are explicitly meant to be used with clip-ons.



Hiro11 said:


> Thirdly, while the setup seems plenty durable for anything they encounter while riding, the bars clearly don't seem as impact resistant as an alloy setup.


How is that clear? In my experience, they're typically about the same.



Hiro11 said:


> Lastly, they're really no lighter than a similar priced alloy setup.


That I mostly agree with, in particular when you are talking about bars that can take clip-ons. Yes, the difference in weight is small, if at all present. For stems, there really is no meaningful difference.



Hiro11 said:


> Overall, I loathe ever having to adjust or "tinker" with my bars and stem and I miss being able to use clip-ons. Add the incremental cost of the components and I won't be buying this type of set-up again. There may be a reason why very few pro mechanics ever use carbon bars and stems.


You should have gotten bars that can take clip-ons, then. For the bars, in my experience, they do give you somewhat better damping than aluminum, which you may or may not care for, depending on the roads you typically ride on, and the distances on such roads. On the stems I agree that carbon is a waste of money there.

As for the pros, I think there is a somewhat greater danger of carbon bars unexpectedly failing after a crash. If you crash with an alloy bar and it still looks alright, then it probably is. If it's bent, don't ride it anymore. If you crash with a carbon bar, it may be cracked and look perfectly normal. Not a big problem to inspect it if you're a hobby rider (or on a training ride), but during a race that can waste precious time.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> Secondly, use of carbon bars basically prevents you from using clip-ons (for a TT or tri).


This is not true for all carbon bars, I have 3T Ergonova and they specifically mention being able to use clip ons. My bike came with carbon bars and I have no complaints about their performance, stiffness, weight, etc. I do agree that their ability to soak up vibrations makes the ride a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Had my Scott Foil fitted with PZ Racing CR 3.1 stem and handlebar, Lizard Skins DSP 2.5mm bar tape. This surely is a superb combo. Vibrations that i felt before is absent and the grip zones are surely superb. Weight is not what i cared for, soak up vibrations and the grip was all.
View attachment 274844
View attachment 274845
I have no regrets i love this


----------



## Psyclist.Pinkbike (Feb 1, 2013)

I was told that alu bars will be better overall. But guess there's no harm in trying carbon ones.


----------



## Diego Hemken (Feb 1, 2013)

In trying to keep the bike as cheap as possible while still having nice features, carbon bars is not an area where I would shell out extra cash.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'd agree if you said not worth the money, especially with regard to the stem, but I don't get not worth the 'hassle'. 
one of my bikes came with carbon bars and stem and I haven't experienced any hassle or drawback. I also haven't noticed any improvement over my other bike's alloy bar and stem which cost less so not worth the 'money' would make some sense to me.


----------



## [email protected]@c (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello guys,

I bought recently an used bicycle with a carbon handlebar, a FSA K Wing. I love it, but at the moment I can't figure it out if it is a fake or original handlebar! It doesn't have the QR code, but has a serial number. I contacted FSA but didn't get any response. Also, it has some plastics inside which I think are used in the FSA manufacturing process..Am I correct?

Is there anyone that can help me? I really like that handlebar but I don't want to compromise my security with cheap replica handlebar.

thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## jonshonda (Oct 23, 2011)

I stumbled upon the same FSA issue while researching new bars for my bike. A few users ran across the same issue, but it was when they bought that FSA bar from pricepoint. He had two of the same model bars, but there dimensions were very far off. 

I also have contacted FSA on quality issues with one of there headsets, and received zero response. I have found from my own personal experience that FSA quality isn't up to par when compared to other mfg's. In the future I will avoid their products.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I had carbon bars and stem on a carbon bike and swapped them out for aluminum.
I am now in the process of swapping all the components off the carbon bike over to a steel one.

I don't know if this even pertains to the OP, but I have decided that carbon ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## [email protected]@c (Feb 1, 2013)

jonshonda said:


> I stumbled upon the same FSA issue while researching new bars for my bike. A few users ran across the same issue, but it was when they bought that FSA bar from pricepoint. He had two of the same model bars, but there dimensions were very far off.
> 
> I also have contacted FSA on quality issues with one of there headsets, and received zero response. I have found from my own personal experience that FSA quality isn't up to par when compared to other mfg's. In the future I will avoid their products.


Hello jonshonda,

thanks for your answer. But did you buy any of those K-Wing handlebar? I like mine..I really do, but if it isn't an original one I have to go to the spot where I bought the bike to replace it!

My bar just look like an original one, but with the missing QR code is difficult to believe.... I just wanted to know if anyone with an original bar like this one have the QR code or no!!

Thanks! Regards..


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Hiro11 said:


> In my experience, they are not worth the hassle...


I just elected myself sheriff of thread title etiquette. 

Why would you title your OP as a question, then just go and rag on how you don't like the subject of discussion, not really asking for honest feedback, just confirmation of your new found bias?

Luckily, you still got some valid arguments in return.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

When i first began looking for carbon handlebar and stem i ran across dhgate. Asking some of the sellers of these items, they told me they were of high quality, but not original. Same on ebay! I wonder if some have had the unluck of buying bad carbon!? It's just and idea. I have asked several dealers of carbon and most have told me it is not a problem if you torque it correct and are not over 90Kgs (bike, wear and you.)
Atleast some brands carry warranty if bought at a dealers. I have 2 year of warranty so i am saving recepit as warranty goes through dealers (atleast PZ Racing).


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

carlislegeorge said:


> I just elected myself sheriff of thread title etiquette.
> 
> Luckily, you still got some valid arguments in return.


Badges


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rickard Laufer said:


> Had my Scott Foil fitted with PZ Racing CR 3.1 stem and handlebar, Lizard Skins DSP 2.5mm bar tape.


your bars have the Mumps



carlislegeorge said:


> I just elected myself sheriff of thread title etiquette.
> 
> Why would you title your OP as a question, then just go and rag on how you don't like the subject of discussion, not really asking for honest feedback, just confirmation of your new found bias?
> 
> Luckily, you still got some valid arguments in return.


The OP posted this Thread in April 2012, they may have attended reform school since then. They may have attended reform school since then?


----------

